
UC Davis spent thousands to scrub pepper-spray references from Internet - zdrummond
http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article71659992.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11498105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11498105).

------
Overtonwindow
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11498105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11498105)

